# New Video



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

If you would like to see just how obsessed with piranha's I am you can visit my site where I show just how cramped my little room is with tanks...everyone has a fish in it. My Webpage
All you have to do is click this link then you will be placed in my homepage...click All My Tanks and there you go.


----------



## mort (Mar 14, 2003)

Nais bedroom rose....









How bout a feeding session in one of them?


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

how mnay red bellies are in that large aquarium?????? and what are the other two by themselves??? why dont you move all of those red bellies to the oscar tank and move the oscars to the smaller tank??? awesome set up!!!!


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

I'm planning on moving them over to the tank with all the oscars...the tank was cycling and the oscars were helping the tank cycle. I gave them back to the lfs today actually and my nitrites are soaring and have been for a few days which means my cycle is almost complete. The oscars were sickly when I took them off the lfs hands and for some reason they healed in the tank while cycling. The largest one was dropped on the floor while the guy was handling it. The altuvei is in the tank right next to the 80 gallon, my rhombeus is in the tank next to the window...and my 180 is almost done cycling and will have all my reds in there, and the 80 gallon will have a large jardini arowana.


----------



## Amazon (Apr 15, 2003)

that oscar tank was a 180 galloner?

damn bro you got lots of tanks in your room


----------



## SteelGluer (Feb 20, 2003)

Hey do you ever wake up in the middle of the night and yell dive dive dive







Nice tanks man


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Thanks, the noise from the filters and wet/drys helps me sleep anymore. Its very soothing.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

rosecityrhom said:


> Thanks, the noise from the filters and wet/drys helps me sleep anymore. Its very soothing.


 Puts me right to sleep.


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

your third aquarium in your video is fuckin awesome......... the one next to the window........ does that have a black light or something.......... and is that a rhom?? nice set up


----------



## bgshortys (Apr 7, 2003)

I thought I was the only crazy bastard who actually liked the sound of a running aquarium. I love that noise


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

bgshortys said:


> I thought I was the only crazy bastard who actually liked the sound of a running aquarium. I love that noise


 For some reason I cant stand the sound of dripping water.....make me wanna take a piss every 10 minutes.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Xenon said:


> bgshortys said:
> 
> 
> > I thought I was the only crazy bastard who actually liked the sound of a running aquarium. I love that noise
> ...


 Seriously!!! If not that, it drives me crazy!!!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice tanks...i can see you are addicted to piranhas!


----------

